# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Сегодня, первый раз в жизни...Ну ведь что-то же случилось?

## Vanya

Рассказываем

----------


## BiZ111

Сознательно послушал музыкальный стиль Кантри

----------


## Akasey

повесил карниз

----------


## Vanya

вылез в нет в 4 утра))

----------


## BiZ111

*Давил пасту из тюбика ладошками*

----------


## Akasey

> *Давил пасту из тюбика ладошками*


 а обычно чем ???

забил молотком гайку на болт  (в полном серьёзе)

----------


## Asteriks

Я сегодня урок прогуляла. Коллега провёл или нет - не знаю, но он мне был должен, он на 23-е прогулял. И ещё (сори) ...пила шампанское в рабочее время.

----------


## Akasey

забил болт

----------


## Asteriks

Не ври. Болт ты уже забивал двумя днями раньше.

----------


## BiZ111

> а обычно чем ???
> 
> забил молотком гайку на болт  (в полном серьёзе)


обычно пальцами нуу?))) А тут запястьями потому что не выдавливалось

----------


## Akasey

*Asteriks*, читай пост двумя днями назад : 



> забил молотком *гайку* на *болт*


а сегодня забил болт в отверстие с резьбой. Разницу чувствуеш?

----------


## BiZ111

съел 5 ТВ-пачек лейса

----------


## Irina

Сегодня, неожиданно для себя, попозировала для фото в газете

----------


## HARON

Неожиданно почувствовал,что жизнь ещё только на пороге....))

----------


## Irina

Целый день занималась тем, чем мне хотелось.

----------


## Pasha_49

Играл впревые в мозговой штурм по heavy metal и следовательно пришлось вперые такое послушать.

----------


## Asteriks

Пропало волнение перед открытыми уроками. Это плохо. Сегодня проводила открытый факультатив, блин, никого не боюсь. Плохо. Говорят, у хорошего артиста должно быть волнение, даже если он всю жизнь на сцене...

----------


## Irina

Пришел человек из горгаза с плановой проверкой работы плиты. Угостила его кофе, поболтали мило. Он попрощался и уходит, а проверить плиту и акт подписать забыл. Через 10 минут возвращается, извиняется и говорит - не могу так просто уйти, приглашаю вас в ресторан. Пришлось ему напомнить для чего он вообще приходил.

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня младшая дочка сама булок напекла. Ещё не пробовали, но по виду очень аппетитные! Мама гордится своей девочкой!

----------


## HARON

Чувтсвую, что жизнь хороша и жить хорошо!

----------


## Asteriks

Впервые не съела яйцо из церкви. Забыла, что надо.

----------


## Irina

Сегодня первый раз в жизни проговорила 1,5 часа по телефону и не заметила как время пролетело

----------


## Akasey

собрал ионный источник

----------


## Irina

Уснуть не могу. Не знаю как дождаться утра.

----------


## Vanya

о дождаться не трудно... а вот пережить утро не засыпая - это очень тяжело))

----------


## Irina

Дождалась утра, пережила его, и до сих пор не сплю

----------

